# marzocchi 888 2011 spring rate



## sundace (Jan 22, 2009)

what spring rates are there for this fork?

how do these apply according to rider weight?


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Marzocchi has multile springs available.

Call them and talk to them-they will send you in the right direction after you relay your particular bike and suspension preferences.

Appropriate spring isn't just dependent on rider weight.

Body position, rear suspension sag, will heavily influence required spring rate.


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

Im not sure which direction you want to go in, but I weight 150 or so and put the soft ti spring in and it made a big difference. I love my evo ti!


----------



## sundace (Jan 22, 2009)

thank you guys! i'll contact matzocchi, to get an official advice!

one more thing:

is this qr axle compatible with the 888 2011 and 2012?

Marzocchi Store - Axle & Hub - 20mm Trough Axle

has anyone tried it?

it is a real comfort, judging from a maxle!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

how much you weigh???....a lot of times, if you are like most riders, you can adjust the fork to your weight. 

not sure about quick release.....but it does come with an axle you can get off and on pretty easy


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

Springrate/numerical rate/rider weight range
SOFT / 4.4 N/mm / --
STOCK / 5.5 N/mm / <200# (30% sag, 67kg/147# rider)
FIRM / 6.5 N/mm / --
EXTRA FIRM / 7.7 N/mm / --

2010 Marzocchi 888 Evo tuning thread

I'm on a Medium (5.5) spring with 50% negative air. I weigh 138 lbs and I have 25% sag.


----------



## ehrhard (Aug 19, 2009)

staikeinthahood said:


> Springrate/numerical rate/rider weight range
> SOFT / 4.4 N/mm / --
> STOCK / 5.5 N/mm / <200# (30% sag, 67kg/147# rider)
> FIRM / 6.5 N/mm / --
> ...


Hi everyone
I'm 78kg / 172lbs and my soft K 4.4 titanium is waaaay too soft for me. Once on the bike the fork is compressed of about 5.5cm

These springs are availaible :

Titanium*
k=4.4 " 5141956 - soft*
k=5,5" 5141918 - med*
k=6.5" 5141957 - hard*
k=7.7" 5141958 - x hard

Do I need the Hard - 6.5? or the medium K 5.5?*
Thanks


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm 200 + gear and am on a Firm/Hard and feel I could use a bit more depending upon the day and trails ridden.
I'm an experienced rider, but now getting old, fat and slowing down a bit (50) so a bit softer spring is tolerated.

My guess is a medium if you are beginner, early intermediate, or Firm if you are more of a pinner.

michael


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

ehrhard said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm 78kg / 172lbs and my soft K 4.4 titanium is waaaay too soft for me. Once on the bike the fork is compressed of about 5.5cm
> 
> These springs are availaible :
> ...


Same here, 210 with gear and on a firm, although mine works well for my riding. I did have some preload turned into it tho. The firm might be a bit much for you unless you like a stiffer fork for racing or if that's your preference. I have firm Ti for sale btw...


----------



## Jimmer79 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi, Do you still have the Marzocchi ti firm spring for sale? Is it for an RC3 Evo ti, and which year? Thanks


----------



## Sho Mae (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey I have a 888 rc3 evo ti with a firm spring. I regularly ride whistler blacks and double black and weight Only 160lbs geared. I feel it's too soft for me as I bottom it out hard on bad landing. I have the preload maxed out and feel it's too soft. Is it usual to need a extra firm spring for a 160lbs rider?


----------

